# The Real Slab City - interviews with year round residents



## Cornelius Vango (Aug 4, 2017)

I just finished my Slabsterpiece today! Enjoy an inside look at life in the apocalypse!!


----------



## Shwillam (Aug 4, 2017)

awesome. keep slabin slabbers


----------



## creature (Aug 4, 2017)

wait.. wait... you mean it actually *isn't* Stab City???


----------



## VikingAdventurer (Aug 5, 2017)

creature said:


> wait.. wait... you mean it actually *isn't* Stab City???



It could be, if you get on the wrong side of certain folks. Lol.

I actually JUST watched this, and it's FUCKING SPECTACULAR.

It makes me wanna live in The Slabs that much more.


----------

